# how many scratchs?



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

i had a scratch done in august but have FET in November I have booked in for another scratch in 2 weeks time (will be about 9 weeks apart) does this matter? will I cause any damage? not much info on this so just wanted to know what you guys think

thanks


----------



## starofhope (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Alex,


Didn't want to read and run. I had a scratch on Aug in prep for my sept cycle of natural fet. However my cycle didn't behave and we switched to medicated fet which meant a bleed in between. I raised the question of another scratch and the Consultant said she didn't want to as she didn't think it was necessary and she didn't want to do another scratch as she didn't think it would make a difference.




I don't know if that helps. There's more time between your scratches than what I was proposing to my clinic so you will be fine I'm sure. Let's hope your lining is extra sticky!!


Baby dust to you


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

starofhope - thanks for the reply yep I think ill go for it   and   to you to xx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

A scratch lasts for 3 months.


----------



## starofhope (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks tokii! Good to know. I think our FeT has failed so want to jump straight into short protocol fresh cycle after my period (most likely end of the week) so good to know I won't need to have another scratch.


----------



## lulucooper101 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi ladies, I just had my frozen transfer Monday with my 2 blasts 5AB and 4AA grade. I was on a natural cycle than got Canciled due to no overlation and thin lining I've also had the scratch, if anyone has a questions I'm happy to advice

Lulu xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi ladies, quick question about the scratch. I had one with my fresh cycle, but my consultant didn't mention it this time. Just weighing up what the benefits are? As it's been a while since I went through this (2014), had ICSI last time, had my son from that cycle. Fertility issue is low sperm count, all of my tests have been fine, perfect candidate for ivf according to my consultant. Wondering if it is worth paying the extra for the scratch?


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

its been in the papers yesterday and on panorama last night 27 procedures that don't make any difference and the scratch is one of them. I have had it done twice but at a cost of £150 then £400, and have had chemical pregnancies both times.

its up to you if its a reasonable cost then go for it, it wont do any harm and I always want to try something different each time but I would pay £400 again, sometimes I think my clinic sees im desperate and keep charging for add ons!

good luck
xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Alex,
This is my worry, I did it the first time so don't want to not do it if it helps, but I haven't read any research to show it does help?

We are paying for this cycle ourselves, and will be adding acupuncture as well, so really don't want to pay for anything unnecessary, which adds no value if that makes sense. 

Does anyone have any links where I could read benefits or the lack of if that be the case?

Thanks


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

The full research paper from Oxford: http://www.bmj.com/content/bmj/355/bmj.i6295.full.pdf

From their research which to be honest was fairly weak as methods goes, say: "The five interventions for which we found evidence of improvements in live birth rates were blastocyst culture, endometrial scratching, adherence compounds, oral antioxidants, and intrauterine insemination in a natural cycle. However, for all of these interventions, the supporting studies had methodological problems that raise uncertainty about the results."

I paid for my endometrial scratch and it cost £150 - given the price of the overall IVF treatment I felt it was worth the cost if it would help with implantation.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you for that I will have a read! Interesting, as our embryo is already an expanded blastocyst, as was our last which resulted in my son, but who knows if the scratch helped, I also had glue, and the embryoscope. 

I will make an enquiry with my clinic, it's so hard, as last time I was so desperate for it to work, I would have paid for anything and everything if it increased my chances, now I have a child, the need is different, and I am being a lot more logical about my decisions. 

If my clinic are happy with me doing it and believe it has benefit I think I will add on, like you say a small cost considering the cost of a cycle.


----------



## starofhope (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Teammonkey,


I think the scratch does help. I think implantation is such a black box even today. The studies that would need to be done to show efficacy would need to pinpoint implantation issues to be really meaningful and unfortunately this is currently not possible. There are so many variables at stake. And that is why I think the studies have not shown a proper increase in rates. I went through 5 cycles and two things were very different the time it worked:


1. We went for IMSI rather than ICSI
2. I had the scratch


My clinic is very research and evidence driven (they would be as they are in Cambridge!) and they actually stopped using embryo glue as they found no increase in pregnancy rates but they have started doing scratches routinely. In contrast, they do not believe there is evidence for things like intralipids etc so will refrain from using them until evidence is strong enough. 


The scratch - It is painless (relatively speaking) and cheap (relatively speaking). I had my DD with the first and am now pg with my second. 


I would say, go for it. It can't hurt.


I see that you also have MF- does your clinic offer IMSI?


To Alex- I watched that panorama show as well. I think it's a valid concern but I felt the representation was biased and had a sensationalist agenda, I totally understand the vulnerability
of infertile couples (we are one) but there is plenty of information provided by clinics on success rates so couples must make an informed choice about what they choose to do. I feel maybe one bad apple in the mix (and I notice they focussed on Zita West whose clinics do alternative therapy a lot) may have sullied the waters. In my experience with four separate clinics (long story), I never once felt pressur d into add ons. In fact, I requested the scratch at Cambridge as well as IMSI after doing my own research. All my consultants were highly trained and conservative in prescribing tx approaches.


I really felt for some of those women though...we've been lucky in that it worked...I don't know what I would have felt if it hadn't after five tries.


Baby dust to all...


----------



## Victorialeanne (Sep 25, 2012)

I had three cycles of ivf just over three years ago now on the third attempt I went to another clinic and paid for a scratch (as our clinic didn't offer it) it was our successful cycle, we are looking at having a frozen cycle and I think I will pay for the scratch again. I've got endometriosis and do feel it helped x


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi

I have had 2 scratches. first one ended in a chemical and then had one in August I think which was a negative. I didnt bother this time but have just got my BFP.

I am not sure whether I was in my 3 months timeframe or whether it wasnt that necessary. My clinic charges £200 so not a cheap 'add on'

Tm3


----------

